# 11 month old male(WL)



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey!
Alright, I posted on Facebook's 'Canine breeder body conformation' or whatever it's called, but I never got the informative replies so maybe you guys can help me out? Talk about the pros of his conformation and the faults?

-11 month old male
-75 pounds(last time I checked, might be 77-80 now) and 25 inches at the shoulder 

I understand his eyes are too light for the 'breed standard' but he's no herding dog so I don't really care about that, but here are the photos:

http://i.imgur.com/guxQOQw.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/YABDtf4.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/l3driMs.jpg

I'll put more photos in the comments


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/Q6AfWK7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vyHohpV.jpg


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I know you aren't asking for compliments but I have to say it ... he's GORGEOUS! I'm sure you'll get answers to your question ... sorry, I don't have that experience to critique.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

can you please load the pictures right to this thread? It's taking forever to load even one picture from your links.

I'm not really understanding your point here.


> Talk about the pros of his conformation and the faults?
> 
> ...
> I understand his eyes are too light for the 'breed standard' but he's no herding dog so I don't really care about that,


If it's part of the breed standard, you want to talk about potential faults but only certain ones? And what does being a "herding dog" have to do with anything? You lost me there.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

He has decent shoulder lay back, croup looks nice, and I like his topline. He also has very nice feet. Looks to have very short upperarm, could use more rear(particularly more lower thigh). He lacks bone and has a rather fine/snipey head for a male, weak lowerjaw. Hopefully with his age, that could change when he matures.


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> can you please load the pictures right to this thread? It's taking forever to load even one picture from your links.
> 
> I'm not really understanding your point here.
> 
> ...


Bright eyes are a fault with herding dogs because it can strike fear into the animals He happens to have those bright eyes, haha!
And I mean the pros about his structure, plus, the cons about his structure. And sorry- I literally have no idea how x.x Whenever I try it either doesn't show up. or shows up too big


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Cschmidt88 said:


> He has decent shoulder lay back, croup looks nice, and I like his topline. He also has very nice feet. Looks to have very short upperarm, could use more rear(particularly more lower thigh). He lacks bone and has a rather fine/snipey head for a male, weak lowerjaw. Hopefully with his age, that could change when he matures.



Thanks!
Haha, weird, I've always been told how much people love his head/expression on other sites. 
I must add, he is still rather lanky right now- he is the runt of the litter and I found all of his brothers got pretty filled out... he's getting there, not quite though!:laugh:


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

CindyMDBecker said:


> I know you aren't asking for compliments but I have to say it ... he's GORGEOUS! I'm sure you'll get answers to your question ... sorry, I don't have that experience to critique.


Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Bright eyes are a fault with herding dogs because it can strike fear into the animals He happens to have those bright eyes, haha!


yeah...um...ok...who told you that?

Light eyes are against the breed standard. Period. BC's, Aussie's have blue eyes and no herding issues. That is not why light eyes are not standard.

USCA/FCI standard


> *The eyes *are of medium size, almond-shaped, slightly slanted and not protruding. The colour of the eyes should be as dark as possible. Light, piercing eyes are undesirable since *they impair the dog’s impression.*


SV standard


> The eyes are medium in size, almond-shaped, somewhat slanted, and not protruding. The color of the eyes should be as dark as possible; light, piercing eyes are not desired, as this *detracts from the dog’s expression.*


It has nothing to do with herding and everything to do about general appearance. There is no function to the eye standard. It's only relevant to the breed founder's preference.


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> yeah...um...ok...who told you that?
> 
> Light eyes are against the breed standard. Period. BC's, Aussie's have blue eyes and no herding issues. That is not why light eyes are not standard.
> 
> ...



I read it on this site a while ago, so I've always assumed that
But okay- but either way, I don't care about his light brown/yellow eyes. I think it is a lot more unique and pretty, in my opinion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jax08 said "
Quote:
Originally Posted by *TheMutleyCrue*  
_Bright eyes are a fault with herding dogs because it can strike fear into the animals He happens to have those bright eyes, haha!_

yeah...um...ok...who told you that?

Light eyes are against the breed standard. Period. BC's, Aussie's have blue eyes and no herding issues. That is not why light eyes are not standard."

if you check the von Stephanitz book , there are comments about eye colour. 
Light eyes are wolfy and that is unsettling to the sheep which will make them flighty.

The GSD and the Aussie's are totally different . The GSD is primarily a living fence , keeping the sheep within a defined area , allowing them to graze peacefully , often in urbanized areas .


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> ...


I like your signature.
I don't understand why you're getting so... I don't know, weird(I can't think of another word) over his eye color to the point of that? I was asking his about conformation, not witty comments- and I even stated I was already aware of his eye faults. 

Also, please read carmspack reply to you...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> I like your signature.
> I don't understand why you're getting so... I don't know, weird(I can't think of another word) over his eye color to the point of that? I was asking his about conformation, not witty comments- and I even stated I was already aware of his eye faults.
> 
> Also, please read carmspack reply to you...



huh? To the point of what???? Because I posted a smiley to acknowledge your last comment??? Aren't you a rude one.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe eye color is a touchy subject for some people. lol!

I don't know much about conformation but I just wanted to comment on how gorgeous your dog is! I too LOVE the look of light colored eyes in GSDs 
Interesting to know the reason behind the dark eyes being breed standard, I had always wondered.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Just wanted to comment on how handsome your boy is!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CaliGSD3 said:


> Maybe eye color is a touchy subject for some people. lol!


I wasn't touchy. I was wrong. Isn't the first time and won't be the last. I assume for most humans that is the case. 

There isn't any reason for anyone to be obnoxious. I was not snarky or "witty" in anything I posted.


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

CaliGSD3 said:


> Maybe eye color is a touchy subject for some people. lol!
> 
> I don't know much about conformation but I just wanted to comment on how gorgeous your dog is! I too LOVE the look of light colored eyes in GSDs
> Interesting to know the reason behind the dark eyes being breed standard, I had always wondered.


Thanks!
My sable female has pretty dark eyes! Either Jax is right and it 'impairs the dogs impression' or I was right and it is bad for herding dogs as it can strike fear into the other animals!


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

kelbonc said:


> Just wanted to comment on how handsome your boy is!!


Thank you!!!


----------

